# Barndominium Update



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

No, we didn't drop off the planet! Just a quick update on the big project. AC/Heating is in....electrical is finished.....plumbing finished and we should start the insulation next week followed by sheet rock. We also have dish tv, net service and a land line phone! I'll post some pics up asap. gb


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Sounds great. When can we start planning a turning get together there?


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Are you within walking distance to a boat ramp/dock?


----------

